# New Betta Tank



## usmchomesteader (Apr 10, 2012)

I took the plunge and set up a new divided 10 gallon tank for bettas. I was able to cycle it in just 7 days using a "fishless cycling" method which works great. Used a transparent divider to provide two 5 gallon areas and each area has a cave type decoration, two plants and a large moss ball and I am using an AquaClear 20 filter on the low setting along with a 50w mini-submersible heater. Added two betas and 4 Peppered Corys...1 betty and 2 corys to each side. I rescued a blue ("Charlie") and a red ("Mr. Ed") betta from a local pet shop and they are in great shape and seemed to be doing fine in their much larger environment. Later I will set up a divided 20 gallon long tank and transfer them, but for now all is well. Just thought I would share. Not sure how to post a photo of the set up. 

Bob in NE FL


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

How does one cycle a tank in 7 days? Nitrobacter can't grow that fast, which is the nitrifying bacteria. Did you seed the filter with cycled material?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Upload pics via photobucket and copy/paste the IMG url,or upload them here on the site.

I agree you cant cycle in seven days unless you used a pre seeded filter.

Keep a watch on the cories,they like to hang together,so im unsure of how happy they will be divided.


----------



## usmchomesteader (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: New Betta Tank...7 DAY CYCLING*

To cycle this tank in 7 days, I added 1 capful of industrial strength ammonia I purchased from ACE Hardware, mixed it up a bit, and then added a 3.38 oz bottle of Tetra SafeStart. Naturally, the first ammonia test was off the scale but within 3-4 days, the ammonia levels dropped appreciatively and the nitrite levels started rising, a couple of days later the ammonia and nitrite decreased almost to zero and the nitrate levels rose. I kept an AquaClear 20 filter with all three components (sponge, charcoal, and bio-max inserts) operational. At the end of 7 days, I did a 50% water change and retested...ammonia & nitrites were zero and nitrates about 20 ppm.

I used the same procedure previously on a 37 gallon tank using a bit less than 1/4 cup of ammonia and a larger bottle of SafeStart and it also worked great.

Hope this answers your question.

Bob in NE FL


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow! I've never heard of a tank cycling that quickly, but obviously you tested and know what you are doing in regards to the cycle. That is certainly a method I might try when I ever get a new tank.

I know many say the bio starters are not worth it, but I have had excellent results with Tetra safe start on two tanks. I had never thought of using it in combination with the fish-less cycling method! I am wondering if the week results are typical, I am really going to have to try that.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

interesting that the bacteria in a bottle stuff worked for you


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

hmmm, I now have a theory. I suppose that the bacteria in the bottle is a miniscule amount. However when it is added to a very food rich environment it caused the bacteria to replicate at an astonishing amount. First the population of Nitrosonomas exploded to eat up the ammonia creating a massive amount to nitrites for the Nitrobacter. This would cause the same effect on the Nitrobacter, high rate of replication due to prime conditions. This would result in a very quick but efficient cycle......I may need to test this a bit.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting, did you try adding a smaller amount of ammonia after the cycle was finished and testing to see how long it takes for the level to go down?


----------



## usmchomesteader (Apr 10, 2012)

No, I did not add any more ammonia after the initial cycling was completed...I added fish to produce the ammonia at that point.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I've actually had very good experiences with tetra safe start on both of my tanks as well, both times I've used it nitrites were dark dark purple with api kits and within days dropped to 0ppm


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

usmchomesteader said:


> No, I did not add any more ammonia after the initial cycling was completed...I added fish to produce the ammonia at that point.


And have you tested since then to see that the ammonia and nitrites stayed at 0?


----------



## usmchomesteader (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I have tested both tanks, and the ammonia & nitrites are still 0 ppm or very, very close to that with nitrates about 20 ppm.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting info, thanks. I was thinking too much ammonia would kill off the bacteria but clearly the amount you put made them happy anyway. It seems like a similar method using ammonia and seeded filter media instead of Tetra safe could also be very effective for starting a tank.


----------

